# Dove Hunt - Sugar Valley, GA  - North GA



## AHam1115 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dove Shoot - Sept. 7, 8, 14, 15
All four days $75
BBQ and Wings Sept. 7

Children under 16 free

Call (770) 548-0503


----------



## mbell10 (Aug 18, 2013)

Are these fields planted ? Awful cheap for four days.


----------



## 82crawler (Aug 19, 2013)

what kind of fields ?


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I talked to the guy he told me millet. He said he's been having dove hunts for 15 yrs.


----------



## mbell10 (Aug 22, 2013)

Anybody ever been to this hunt? This area of Georgia isn't known to have many birds and I am leary of a hunt that is so cheap...don't want to give up a spot way down south Georgia for a this pay shoot that is a lot closer to home, Atl. 

Any body ever seen these fields or hunted them ?


----------



## macdog82881 (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone with details????


----------



## macdog82881 (Aug 25, 2013)

Answer the phone, if you want people to attend your hunt !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

He didn't answer when I called. I left him a message and he called me back.


----------



## meastt (Aug 25, 2013)

tkyklr1 said:


> He didn't answer when I called. I left him a message and he called me back.



Well,what did you find out?


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 26, 2013)

He told me he had millet planted, and he was supposed to start mowing strips last week. He said he was going to round bail it. He's gonna leave the bails in the field during the hunt.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just got off the phone with the guy, he said he is mowing some as we speak. Has a few birds starting to come in. Gonna be moving and bailing the rest of the week.


----------



## rabbithunter01 (Sep 3, 2013)

The Hammonds always have very good #'s of birds he usually plants millet but usally a very good shoot


----------



## rabslyr21 (Sep 5, 2013)

Btt


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone hunt this one today ??? Good hunt ?


----------



## AHam1115 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Sugar Valley Dove Hunt*

Successful hunt
Hunters are happy - lots of birds

Let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Over crowded way to many hunters on this field.


----------



## ed742 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep. Saturday was way too crowded.  And I never did see 40 acres of millet.


----------



## ballgroundhound (Sep 9, 2013)

Way to many folks on the field and more beer drinking than hunting going on every one was 20 yards apart no management at all


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 9, 2013)

ballgroundhound said:


> Way to many folks on the field and more beer drinking than hunting going on every one was 20 yards apart no management at all



Exactly why I wasn't willing to show up with my 12 yr old in tow ..!


----------



## Dallas Hunter (Sep 9, 2013)

It was a wonder no one got hurt.  Had a feeling it was going to be like this when I called.  Oh we'll you live and learn.  Some folks from the big city were next to us and his 10-12 year old son shot into the ground about 20 yards from us.  Way not cool.  At least 100-150 people there.  Not fun at all.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

The guy told me he was gonna cut it off at 60 people and he  doubled that. I think it was more about making money than having a safe hunt.


----------



## Timber1 (Sep 12, 2013)

AHam1115 said:


> Successful hunt
> Hunters are happy - lots of birds
> 
> Let me know if you have further questions.



Really....I thought it was the worst hunt I ever been on.


----------

